# Personal Defense Tip: Don’t Shoot Through An Exterior Door TTAG



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/personal-defense-tip-dont-shoot-through-an-exterior-door/


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Funny how certain things vary GREATLY from one state to the next. Not that shooting through a door is a good idea, in fact, it is about as bad an idea as it gets. 
I was referring to "retreating" to locations, fleeing the home, and a lot of other odd to me rules in other places. 
I used to spend a lot of time in the neighboring state and listened to Nooz Anchors proclaim using the Least amount of force and then bashing a defense situation because the least amount of force wasn't used. Just WHO gets to decide that? In every case as I see it, not the Nooz Anchor, or anyone else who wasn't there trying to defend themselves. 
When the time comes and forced into the situation, The Hammer of Thor is the only logical answer.
Oh well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, generally speaking, shooting thru a door is just about as dumb as shooting thru a wall.


----------

